# Wireless Network Adapter(s) not seeing Wireless network



## Steamboat_doug (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi - I've got a wireless home network that is pretty plain vanilla and been working for 4+ years. I've added/removed plenty of devices since its inception and I'm positive the network is working fine. 

I've got a home computer (Dell Inspiron 530, XP Home SP3) with wired and a wireless adapter in the PC. I also have my work laptop (Dell Latitude 430, XP Pro) and a Wii that accesses the internet through the wireless network. This morning the home PC was having internet access problems (was working fine for a couple of hours this morning) and I rebooted. When it started back up the adapter got stuck on "acquiring network address". I rebooted again and this time the computer/wireless network adapter couldn't see the wireless network, not couldn't connect but no wireless networks were showing up on the list. My work laptop and the Wii are still accessing the wireless network, and that's why I'm positive it's the PC or adapter not the network. 

Ok, that's what happened, here's what I have done since:
- cold reset of all devices (PCs, wireless hub, DSL router, etc)
- swapped wireless adapters. I have a good working spare wireless adapter. 
The adapter installed fine, but has the same issue, no wireless networks on the list.
- I searched the forums and found a resolved issue like mine and tried one of the suggestions: netsh interface ip . I have the resulting log, but didn't post it here since nothing changed with the PC. Some things got changed/resetand I can upload the file if you think it would be helpful. 

- Here's the results of ipconfig / all . I'm at a loss. I'm not sure why both of my adapters say "media disconnected" but I'm guessing it is a key piece of the problem. Any help/advice is greatly appreciated. regards, doug

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D6R7T1G1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-41-13-A9-41

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-90-62-AE


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Steamboat_doug and welcome to TSF!

Pls. run Malwarebytes, it won't hurt => http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button; then try connecting.

If that didn't work proceed to this => Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and try to connect. Make SURE you use the correct encryption key. Test your connection.

If none of the above works, try the System Restore (have you done this yet?)

Please give me an update.


----------



## Steamboat_doug (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi 2xgrump - I did run the malware scan and dumped out about 6-8 infections. Good thought, but removing the malware didn't change anything. I don't have any stored wireless network profiles, which is strange because my home wireless network is encrypted so I would have to have a profile to connect. 

Nonetheless, my adapter is not seeing my wireless network. I'm writing this from my work laptop about 3 feet away from the home PC, which does see the network of course.

I will give a system restore a shot later today. thanks again for your advice. regards, doug


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a wired connection to see if that works?


If not, try this stack reset.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Steamboat_doug said:


> Hi 2xgrump - I did run the malware scan and dumped out about 6-8 infections. Good thought, but removing the malware didn't change anything. I don't have any stored wireless network profiles, which is strange because my home wireless network is encrypted so I would have to have a profile to connect.
> 
> Nonetheless, my adapter is not seeing my wireless network. I'm writing this from my work laptop about 3 feet away from the home PC, which does see the network of course.
> 
> I will give a system restore a shot later today. thanks again for your advice. regards, doug


You're welcome...pls. let us know if it works or not.


----------



## Steamboat_doug (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried both the netsh commands, but neither changed the present condition. I've been trying the system restore, but I'm not having any luck there either. I have tried four previous dates and each time XP tells me it could restore from those dates. I'm trying now to move forward by a week or so for each restore, but I can't imagine that will help if four dates have already failed.

Any other thoughts? Although it is a bit drastic, I'm thinking an upgrade to Windows 7 might work. thanks, doug


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't "upgrade" XP to Windows 7, it'll be a fresh installation.


----------



## Steamboat_doug (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks johnwill. I'd rather not go drastic at this point, but it looks like I've exhausted my other options. I could simply reinstall XP as well. Does it look like I'm at that point to you? thanks, doug


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Re-installing XP is a good option as well. Make sure that you do a clean install, since it found some infections. Do you need any instruction guide on this?
Prior to clean install, backup all your files, make sure that you have the CD drivers for your Ethernet/Audio/Video etc. If you don't have the CD anymore, you may go to Device Manager and make notes of all Devices Make and Models so that you may download them online. Or go to your Local Disk C, find the manufacturer of your computer let say Dell, it shd have all the drivers listed on the folder.


----------

